# Was I a ricer?????? =)



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

go here :cheers: 

http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=104312


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

it wasnt that bad cept for the neons but it stil looked okay, now its very hotttt mang..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes, thank god you got out of that stage

would have been a beautiful car to go to waste

looking beautiful as ever man


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have always loved your car, the color is perfect so deep and rich. now you need an HIDretro fit to make those halos usefull :thumbup: and you got rid of the altezzas, but did you paint the middle reflector? it looks to be silver.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

no its actually just vinyl


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

Why does everyone hate the ground effects lights soooo much LOL... if it's done right, and not all crazy...it could look nice. Like, I'm gonna paint my sentra black...oil slick if I can get it. A good one... not some cheap ass paint job, already had one so.. um, NO. ANywho.. with the black, black rims, limo tint all around, next to no birght shinny things on the outside(somethings just seem to be shinny... can't get around that), a good kit that lowers the profile, and an exhaust that doesn't sound like it has a hole or was made out of a coffed can... it can look like it's hovering. Like even though all my interior is gonna be blue lighted, I wanna put black lights out side to give it that evil look.. cuz..umm.. I like evil. evil is goooood


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

Is that the stock green? If not, where was it painted and what is the paint titled/ numbered? Needless to say, I really dig that green


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

The car looked _much_ better stock IMO.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Not to be an ass, but why not post the pictures here instead of linking to another forum. 

btw - car looks sweet now!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Whats with the Japanese plates?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

geeezzzzz..... dont you know? Its JDM madness yo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im2kwik4u said:


> go here :cheers:
> 
> http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=104312


this is nothing
you should have seen my car with the white racing stripe and altezzas and the big GT spoiler and decals everywhere. I invented riceification :dumbass:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

91sentra said:


> geeezzzzz..... dont you know? Its JDM madness yo!!! :thumbup:


But the steering wheel is on the wrong side


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

4door se-r? wtf?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

slow200 said:


> 4door se-r? wtf?


he ment se-l


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

slow200 said:


> 4door se-r? wtf?


YES. Nissan made the Sentra SE(1998) and SE-L(1999) that had the SR20 engine in it.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

tfilip1 said:


> YES. Nissan made the Sentra SE(1998) and SE-L(1999) that had the SR20 engine in it.


well his says se-r not se or se-l so wtf? that is rice then lol


----------

